# Latest Astrex Girls



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm really thrilled with this little chocolate astrex doe........thought I would show you all a picture of her with her lilac sister fast asleep as usual lol


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

They are just totally gorgeous. I really like the Astrex. Is it just me or do they have a very sweet natured personality ?

All my Astrex/Texel I got from Mark (thanks Mark) are THE MOST sweet, gentle little mice possible. Really lovely little creatures.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

no I agree with you the compared to the black and blue "fleas" I have leaping round the astrex are little darlings :lol:


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

:swoon: Another lot of darling babies, Naomi!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh my.... I can has yes?

Just so very adorable, makes me want to 'squueee'!

Willow xx


----------

